
How Facebook helps Ad Scammers – “They go out and find the morons for me.” - rvnx
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-03-27/ad-scammers-need-suckers-and-facebook-helps-find-them?1
======
rvnx
Facebook’s newly installed executive in charge of fighting shady ads, Rob
Leathern, had invited him to the company’s London office to explain the latest
affiliate tricks.

